# Hair Shedding



## rjordan392 (Feb 16, 2010)

My beagle sheds hair much more then my previous beagle. Is there a solution to limit the amount he sheds?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

My first thought would be a good diet. What are you feeding him and are you giving any supplements?


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

What sort of shampoo are you using? Go with a non drying one for sensitive skin to get more moisture and a good conditioner. You can also give him fish oil (Omega3's)and vit. E. The furmiator is a great help for brushing away the undercoat!


----------



## rjordan392 (Feb 16, 2010)

He is fed Innova small red bites and raw fresh beef. 65 grams of Innova twice per day and 35 grams of beef twice per day. I have not given him any supplements. 
I did not have dog shampoo at his last bath. I used my own shampoo or ivory soap; do not remember. What is a furmiator? Is that some type of brush?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Is he shedding all the time? Or just now...because in our house springtime is when all the dogs start shedding a lot LOL

When was the last time you gave him a good grooming? Brushing and bath (takes a few hours to do a thorough job)? Some dogs just need to be groomed more often than others even if they are the same breed. 

Maybe try adding in some omega 3 fatty acids (fish oil capsules) to his diet on a regular basis. This is the only thing that I supplement with.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

The furminator is a great deshedding tool!

PRODUCT REVIEW :: The New FURminator Range


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I dont know if the furminator will work on short haired dogs, its most likely to scratch their skin. 

I highly reccomend a zoom groom, I use it on my cats, but I recently tried on Uno, he has very short hair and it really gets rid of a ton of hair. 
KONG Zoom Groom Brush at PETCO


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The furminator works great on our short haired dogs.


----------



## rjordan392 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks all for the tips.
I ordered the furmiator and will purchase the omega 3 fatty acids.

Danemama08, I notice increased shedding as Spring arrived. I got the pet from a shelter in Febuary and he sheds about 3 times as much now. This tool appears to be highly recommended by other users. Is it best to bathe the dog first before using the tool or do it when his coat is dry?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

rjordan392 said:


> Thanks Is it best to bathe the dog first before using the tool or do it when his coat is dry?


The Furminator is a great brush and you will get out TONS of lose hair with it. Like, enough to make a whole new dog! LOL!

Though I haven't actually used it on a wet dog, I would imagine that you would end up with a nasty wet mess.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> I dont know if the furminator will work on short haired dogs, its most likely to scratch their skin.
> 
> I highly reccomend a zoom groom, I use it on my cats, but I recently tried on Uno, he has very short hair and it really gets rid of a ton of hair.
> KONG Zoom Groom Brush at PETCO


I dont think it is going to scratch the beagles skin if its done at a nice even pace and not continually on the same area. My beagle is good with the device.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

The furminator is for short or long haired dogs. You can overdue this if you constantly stay in one area and keep on doing it over and over again. I know this from experience the poor back legs of my yellow lab. I did it and she never winced nor did she complain then I looked and her skin was reddish and I was Like OMG what have I done. But I learned from this mistake that what I was doing was going to hard and too much in the same area. Poor Sandi~she got extra treats bad Hu~mom! well anyway the furminator you have to do at a nice even pace and not do it over then same area so much!

FURminator

Dog Discussions. Topic: Furminator anyone?

FURminator Anti-Shedding Brush Small Blue - Beagle Supply - Supplying hunting dog training equipment, collars, leads, kennel supplies, briar proof clothing and field trial gear.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

I would use a shampoo designed for dogs ( Eqyss Micro Tek shampoo is great for any skin condition Welcome to EQyss Grooming Products) Our pH is different than our puppers so human shampoo can be too harsh.

I agree with the omega 3's... they work wonders. Our crew gets 1800-2000 mg of EPA DHA daily per our vet.


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

I used a furminator on my boxers and it doesn't hurt them. It takes out hair, but I got tired of having to pull the hair out of the comb after every other stroke.
I highly recommend the zoom groom (or a rubber curry comb) for short haired breeds. You can get a rubber curry comb meant for horses for under $3. I've seen zoom groom knockoffs at walmart too. Just brush outside! :biggrin:
I brush with the comb in one hand and use my other hand to sweep the hair down their body since it loosens more than the brush actually takes out.

The furminator works, but I prefer a rubber curry for short hair.

Good luck! Brushing daily, even just a few minutes should help.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

The Furmintator works great on short haired dogs! The blade can scratch any dog, so you have to be very gentle with the strokes, cause the blade is very sharp.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

rjordan392 said:


> Thanks all for the tips.
> I ordered the furmiator and will purchase the omega 3 fatty acids.
> 
> Danemama08, I notice increased shedding as Spring arrived. I got the pet from a shelter in Febuary and he sheds about 3 times as much now. This tool appears to be highly recommended by other users. Is it best to bathe the dog first before using the tool or do it when his coat is dry?


It might just be seasonal shedding now that the winter is ending. It could also be that the dog is "detoxing" still from the crap food that it was on at the shelter and who knows what before that. It can take a few months for this "detox" phase to end. 

I would do a really good grooming with the furminator (spend like an hour going over all parts that can be brushed) and then bathe with a dog appropriate shampoo. Then once the dog is dry, brush again because bathing can trigger more hair to fall out. 

I wouldn't worry about this shedding, unless you notice bare patches of skin that should have fur.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm going to look at one of these zoom groom brushes. I've got a furminator, and even though my dogs got an undercoat I had a bad experience when I accidentley went over the same area too often and didn't notice I'd caused an irratation. With the humidity, heat and moisture from swimming, we ended up with a real nasty hot spot. Felt so bad and have been very wary and careful since. Looks like with one of these zoom grooms you can brush the hell out of them which would suit me down to earth.


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

good grooming and brushing, and i also love the Cod Liver Oil, it worked miracles on my friends dog, expensive, but well worth it.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

a trip to the groomer will help! most groomers have a deshed shampoo and conditioner they will use. and they have a very high powered dryer that just zaps the water and loose hair right off the dog. 

i would recommend a zoom groom for a short haired dog any day over a furminator. zoom grooms are amazing. i can get three times the hair off with a zoom groom than i can the furminator.


----------



## rjordan392 (Feb 16, 2010)

Danemama08 was correct about seasonal shedding. I believe the peak of it has gone as the dog is not shedding as much now. But for about 3 weeks, I was concerned about all the vacumning I had to do to just keep up. While at "Petco", I purchased a shampoo and a conditioner and "Omega Plus" which contains omega 3 & 6 in dry form to place in his daily meals.


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Well, I've been keeping up with the fish oil, vitamin E and coconut oil (and G/C) for about a week and I can already feel a difference in their coats- so soft! I haven't brushed them again yet though so I only have myself to blame for the shedding.


----------



## 3homedog (May 8, 2010)

*Shedding*

I have a 10 year old Chihuahua that's shedding more this year than he ever has in previous years. Mentioned it to my vet last week and he said I'm not the first person to mention this in the last few weeks.

Maybe it's natures way of telling us it's going to be a hot summer.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I've noticed the same thing! Mine is absolutely blowing her coat out, never done than in the 3 years we've been together. Plus, it is hotter than normal for this time of year. Makes me n-n-nervous for hurricane season!


----------

